# 10TH HYPNOTIZED CUSTOM CARSHOW



## Eternal Life (Aug 2, 2005)




----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)




----------



## Eternal Life (Aug 2, 2005)

FOR MORE INFO: 832-297-2761


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Eternal Life_@Jul 3 2007, 08:36 AM~8225283
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Im there. I took BEST PAINT n BEST MURAL. Ill be there to collect again


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Jul 3 2007, 12:31 PM~8226998
> *Im there.  I took BEST PAINT n BEST MURAL. Ill be there to collect again
> *


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by screwstone_tx_@Jul 3 2007, 02:06 PM~8227278
> *
> *


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)

TTT


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

:scrutinize: 









> _Originally posted by screwstone_tx_@Jul 3 2007, 07:53 PM~8229775
> *TTT
> *


----------



## ballerz (Mar 29, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

Somehow we always fall on the same date! Anyways, much love to Hypnotized you guys put on a great show (but we will be doing our thing in Austin that day for our Fiestas Patrias event - it's been on the W.W.T. flyers since earlier in the year). If I can help ya'll out in any way, please let me know...


----------



## ballerz (Mar 29, 2005)

:uh:


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)

TTT


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)




----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

ttt


----------



## Eternal Life (Aug 2, 2005)

:nicoderm: :nicoderm: 
T
T
T
HOLY ROLLERZ WILL BE FOR SUPPORT......


----------



## TRUE EMINENCE (Aug 6, 2005)

:biggrin: We will be there!!


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TRUE EMINENCE_@Jul 5 2007, 04:21 PM~8242166
> *:biggrin: We will be there!!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)

TTT


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by screwstone_tx_@Jul 5 2007, 07:59 PM~8243700
> *TTT
> *


----------



## Hobbychunt1 (Aug 24, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

:uh: 






> _Originally posted by Hobbychunt1_@Jul 6 2007, 12:37 PM~8248465
> *:thumbsup:
> *


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)

TTT


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)




----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

DJ SHORT DOG MIXIN IT UP FOR THE SHOW!


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Jul 10 2007, 09:44 PM~8280223
> *DJ SHORT DOG MIXIN IT UP FOR THE SHOW!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

WILL BE THERE........


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

:biggrin: 






> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Jul 11 2007, 09:23 PM~8288068
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)

TTT


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)

TTT


----------



## archanglehtowntx (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## texmex (Apr 18, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## Racer X (Aug 21, 2005)

kool u know ill be there!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)

we will be there


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)

TTT


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Jul 26 2007, 12:48 AM~8393890
> *:wave:
> *


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

As much as I would love to be there..and you know I would...I can't, but good luck...and hopefully this damn rain quits by then!! I hate rain!!!


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

Damn :tears: I was already polishing up the Impala getting it ready for you.... Good luck with the job hunt!










> _Originally posted by MsDani_@Jul 26 2007, 01:38 PM~8397256
> *As much as I would love to be there..and you know I would...I can't, but good luck...and hopefully this damn rain quits by then!! I hate rain!!!
> *


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Jul 26 2007, 09:49 PM~8402279
> *Damn  :tears: I was already polishing up the Impala getting it ready for you.... Good luck with the job hunt!
> *


 :scrutinize: TTT


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

wat? problem fokker? :biggrin: 




> _Originally posted by screwstone_tx_@Jul 27 2007, 09:51 AM~8404787
> *:scrutinize: TTT
> *


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Jul 27 2007, 01:41 PM~8407251
> *wat? problem fokker? :biggrin:
> *


 :dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

:scrutinize: 





:biggrin: 








> _Originally posted by screwstone_tx_@Jul 27 2007, 05:18 PM~8408460
> *:dunno:  :biggrin:
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Jul 26 2007, 10:49 PM~8402279
> *Damn  :tears: I was already polishing up the Impala getting it ready for you.... Good luck with the job hunt!
> *


CAPITAN!


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Jul 28 2007, 10:40 AM~8413136
> *CAPITAN!
> *



:scrutinize:


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)

TTT


----------



## Juan de la kalle (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by screwstone_tx_@Jul 26 2007, 01:24 PM~8397106
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Juan de la kalle_@Jul 28 2007, 04:38 PM~8415038
> *
> *


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)

TTT


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2007)

Medusa will be there!


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 713diva_@Jul 30 2007, 07:09 PM~8430703
> *Medusa will be there!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)




----------



## ballerz (Mar 29, 2005)

whats up :biggrin:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

waddup! :biggrin: 












> _Originally posted by ballerz_@Jul 31 2007, 10:05 PM~8442031
> *whats up :biggrin:
> *


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 713diva_@Jul 30 2007, 08:09 PM~8430703
> *Medusa will be there!
> *


tyte!


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ballerz_@Jul 31 2007, 09:05 PM~8442031
> *whats up :biggrin:
> *


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)

ttt


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)

TTT


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by screwstone_tx_@Aug 2 2007, 08:00 PM~8459987
> *TTT
> *


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)

ttt


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by screwstone_tx_@Aug 4 2007, 09:10 AM~8469897
> *ttt
> *









:biggrin:


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## ballerz (Mar 29, 2005)




----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ballerz_@Aug 7 2007, 07:37 PM~8498355
> *
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)




----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)




----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by screwstone_tx_@Aug 8 2007, 10:52 AM~8503220
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



What you so happy about???you ready for Krazy Toyz? start polishing the chrome on tha bike.


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Aug 8 2007, 10:00 AM~8503302
> *What you so happy about???you ready for Krazy Toyz? start polishing the chrome on tha bike.
> *


 :dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)

TTT


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)




----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

ttt


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)

ttt


----------



## BONAFIDE_G (May 10, 2006)

WASUP WITH A BOOTH????? 
BONAFIDE C.C. WILL BE THERE FO SHO!!!!


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BONAFIDE_G_@Aug 10 2007, 01:01 PM~8522753
> *WASUP WITH A BOOTH?????
> BONAFIDE C.C. WILL BE THERE FO SHO!!!!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by screwstone_tx_@Aug 10 2007, 02:03 PM~8522772
> *:biggrin:
> *



:scrutinize:


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)




----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

TTT


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)




----------



## Hobbychunt1 (Aug 24, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

mofokin topic full os smiles n shit............


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)




----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Aug 11 2007, 01:38 PM~8529215
> *
> 
> 
> ...




got reminded that today


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Aug 12 2007, 12:43 AM~8532720
> *got reminded that today
> *


thats why we build on and keep em rolling ...


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)




----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

good advise...



> _Originally posted by slo_@Aug 12 2007, 03:41 PM~8535804
> *thats why we build on and keep em rolling ...
> *


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)




----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

i'm guessin screwstone took a break


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Aug 11 2007, 12:37 PM~8529206
> *mofokin topic full os smiles n shit............
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)




----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Aug 13 2007, 10:26 PM~8547905
> *i'm guessin screwstone took a break
> *


cant take brakes TTT


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)




----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

TTT FOR DA HOMIES!!!


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Aug 14 2007, 10:37 AM~8551060
> *TTT FOR DA HOMIES!!!
> *


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Eternal Life_@Jul 3 2007, 08:36 AM~8225283
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)




----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)




----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)

ttt


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

I WILL BE MAKING A GUEST APERANCE AT THIS SHOW.....


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Aug 15 2007, 10:16 AM~8559287
> *I WILL BE MAKING A GUEST APERANCE AT THIS SHOW.....
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Aug 15 2007, 08:16 AM~8559287
> *I WILL BE MAKING A GUEST APERANCE AT THIS SHOW.....
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

promise?



> _Originally posted by slo_@Aug 15 2007, 09:16 AM~8559287
> *I WILL BE MAKING A GUEST APERANCE AT THIS SHOW.....
> *


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Aug 15 2007, 01:06 PM~8561046
> *promise?
> *


no but will try


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Aug 15 2007, 02:31 PM~8561294
> *no but will try
> *


 :happysad:


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)




----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)




----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by screwstone_tx_@Aug 14 2007, 09:25 AM~8550493
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

bump it


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

ttt


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)




----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)




----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)




----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

ha!


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

ha!


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)




----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)




----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)




----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)




----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)




----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by screwstone_tx_@Aug 21 2007, 11:29 AM~8606253
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Hobbychunt1 (Aug 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by screwstone_tx_@Aug 22 2007, 08:26 AM~8614595
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hobbychunt1_@Aug 22 2007, 07:29 AM~8614614
> *:thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)




----------



## ballerz (Mar 29, 2005)

yo


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

TTT


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ballerz_@Aug 22 2007, 10:46 PM~8621025
> *yo
> *


Yao?


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

TTT


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by screwstone_tx_@Aug 20 2007, 07:12 PM~8600734
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

TTMFT


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Aug 24 2007, 09:12 AM~8631795
> *TTMFT
> *


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)




----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

BBBBBEEEEEYYYYYAAAAAHHHHHH


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)




----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)




----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)

!!


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

TTT


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

don't check us at the door and we will attend.....


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Aug 29 2007, 12:01 PM~8669992
> *don't check us at the door and we will attend.....
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)




----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)




----------



## ballerz (Mar 29, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

TTT


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Aug 29 2007, 01:01 PM~8669992
> *don't check us at the door and we will attend.....
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

:biggrin:  :biggrin:


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by screwstone_tx_@Aug 29 2007, 06:54 PM~8673815
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)

up


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 84 BLAZER_@Sep 1 2007, 06:51 PM~8693978
> *up
> *


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

TTMFT FOR MY HOMIES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lowrider4life (Jan 11, 2007)

SOUTH HOUSTON C.C. WILL BE THERE


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowrider4life_@Sep 3 2007, 06:12 PM~8705549
> *SOUTH HOUSTON C.C. WILL BE THERE
> *


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)




----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lowrider4life_@Sep 3 2007, 07:12 PM~8705549
> *SOUTH HOUSTON C.C. WILL BE THERE
> *


that white 60 going? :0


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by screwstone_tx_@Aug 29 2007, 06:54 PM~8673815
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)

TTT


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)




----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

TTT BISHES!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)




----------



## ballerz (Mar 29, 2005)

One week Left


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

TTT


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)




----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)




----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Sep 8 2007, 09:45 AM~8745287
> *
> *


MIKE WHO????

AND I AINT SPEAKIN OF MIKE JONES :biggrin:


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Sep 9 2007, 06:10 PM~8753092
> *MIKE WHO????
> 
> AND I AINT SPEAKIN OF MIKE JONES  :biggrin:
> *


 :ugh: ...........TTT


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

ALL THE HOPPERS ARE GETTING READY TO COME AND COMPETE TO SEE WHO WILL TAKE THE MONEY...

ALSO THERE WILL BE A CONCERT...ARTIST SHOULD BE ANOUNCED IN THE NEXT FEW DAYS.

ALSO, DJ SHORTDOG WILL BE THE DJ FOR THE SHOW SO HE'll BE BRINGING ALL THE OLD SCHOOL CLASSIC SONGS AND HITS...

:biggrin:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by screwstone_tx_@Sep 9 2007, 07:47 PM~8753342
> *:ugh: ...........TTT
> *


 :uh: YOUNGSTAS :uh:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Sep 9 2007, 07:10 PM~8753092
> *MIKE WHO????
> 
> AND I AINT SPEAKIN OF MIKE JONES  :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin: ttt


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)




----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by screwstone_tx_@Sep 10 2007, 08:45 AM~8757078
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)




----------



## ballerz (Mar 29, 2005)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by screwstone_tx_@Sep 10 2007, 07:29 PM~8761380
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## sky (May 14, 2005)

http://houston.craigslist.org/eve/419369432.html


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sky_@Sep 11 2007, 07:12 AM~8764490
> *http://houston.craigslist.org/eve/419369432.html
> *


LOL! :thumbsup: 

you get a regal yet? haven't seen anything worthwhile lately.


----------



## TRUE EMINENCE (Aug 6, 2005)

:biggrin: We will be there...


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TRUE EMINENCE_@Sep 11 2007, 10:25 AM~8765549
> *:biggrin: We will be there...
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TRUE EMINENCE_@Sep 11 2007, 09:25 AM~8765549
> *:biggrin: We will be there...
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)




----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by screwstone_tx_@Sep 11 2007, 04:31 PM~8768158
> *  :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: 










































































:biggrin:


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by screwstone_tx_@Sep 10 2007, 08:45 AM~8757078
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by screwstone_tx_@Sep 10 2007, 08:45 AM~8757078
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Eternal Life (Aug 2, 2005)

:thumbsup: 
:thumbsup: 
:thumbsup: 
HOLY ROLLERZ


----------



## sky (May 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 11 2007, 06:54 AM~8764566
> *LOL!  :thumbsup:
> 
> you get a regal yet?  haven't seen anything worthwhile lately.
> *


no not yet


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Eternal Life_@Sep 12 2007, 04:14 PM~8776350
> *:thumbsup:
> :thumbsup:
> :thumbsup:
> ...


 :0 


























































:biggrin:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

RAIN OR SHINE,

still going DOWN.


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Sep 13 2007, 10:48 AM~8782258
> *RAIN OR SHINE,
> 
> still going DOWN.
> *


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Sep 13 2007, 10:48 AM~8782258
> *RAIN OR SHINE,
> 
> still going DOWN.
> *


i guess no more rain.........


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)




----------



## Hobbychunt1 (Aug 24, 2005)

:machinegun: :around:


----------



## ballerz (Mar 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by screwstone_tx_@Sep 13 2007, 03:47 PM~8784784
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hobbychunt1_@Sep 13 2007, 07:27 PM~8785918
> *:machinegun:  :around:
> *


 :loco:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by screwstone_tx_@Sep 13 2007, 04:47 PM~8784773
> *i guess no more rain.........
> *


let it rain let it flood...


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)




----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Sep 13 2007, 09:39 PM~8787435
> *let it rain let it flood...
> *


 :loco:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by screwstone_tx_@Sep 14 2007, 08:01 AM~8789272
> *:loco:
> *


he's just HATIN.. :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

TTT


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Sep 14 2007, 08:12 AM~8789322
> *he's just HATIN.. :biggrin:
> *


NO NO NO...HE JUST WANTED TO BRING THE 59 IMPALA HE MADE INTO A BOAT :0


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Sep 14 2007, 09:08 AM~8789658
> *NO NO NO...HE JUST WANTED TO BRING THE 59 IMPALA HE MADE INTO A BOAT  :0
> *


there you go fkn givin away my secret projects... :uh:


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)




----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

EXCLUSIVE will be there:


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Sep 14 2007, 07:04 PM~8793731
> *EXCLUSIVE will be there:
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## sky (May 14, 2005)

Sunday: A mainly sunny sky. High near 90F. Winds ENE at 5 to 10 mph.


----------



## sky (May 14, 2005)

here is map where show will be


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sky+Sep 14 2007, 10:45 PM~8794571-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


good lookin out..


----------



## sky (May 14, 2005)

ttt


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

easiest way to get there from 45.s is to get off on college and take the left under fw and go down a few miles through s.houston til the street turns into spencer there it will intersect shaver and VOILA you are at the event.

for mor einfor or directions call 832 641 2087


----------



## sky (May 14, 2005)

to
the
top


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)

TTT


----------



## sky (May 14, 2005)

to
the
top


----------



## sky (May 14, 2005)

http://houston.craigslist.org/eve/423480392.html


----------



## sky (May 14, 2005)

ttt


----------



## sky (May 14, 2005)

http://classifieds.myspace.com/index.cfm?f...5068BE456128970


----------



## sky (May 14, 2005)

ttt


----------



## Guest (Sep 16, 2007)

See everyone out at the show tomorrow! Medusa and True Eminence will be there!


----------



## sky (May 14, 2005)

ttt


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

Hope to see ya there


----------



## Guest (Sep 16, 2007)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Sep 17, 2007)

JUST WANNA SAY THAT THE SHOW WAS GOOD! HAD A GREAT TURNOUT! THERE WERE A LOT OF CARS AS WELL AS PEOPLE JUST THERE TO SEE THE SHOW! THANKS FOR MY TROPHY! I PLACED 1ST FOR THE FIRST TIME. :biggrin:


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

I have a picture of your car with my grand kids, but I can't get this image uploader to work. The picture is to big. I'll get Dani to resize it for me.


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

GOOD JOB AT THE SHOW..GOOD TURNOUT...WE NEED MORE SHOWS LIKE THIS...


----------



## Guest (Sep 17, 2007)

HEY DANI WE MISSED YOU AT THE SHOW TODAY!


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

It was hot at the SHOW ! 

lil drop'ems detailing crew









Thanks HYPNOTIZED good show:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

big thank yous to all the clubs, solo riders, spectators, spnsors for making it out to the show and supporting. we had alot of fun and was good seing all friends and meet new ones. + :biggrin:


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

Heard you guys had an incredible event. Sorry we missed it...but congrats!!! Keep it up!


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 713diva_@Sep 16 2007, 08:43 PM~8804754
> *HEY DANI WE MISSED YOU AT THE SHOW TODAY!
> *


We are running behind schedule on the calendar so Ms. Dani will not be at the next show either. We are working on Sunday's to catch up. Trust me, she wanted to be at Waco so bad. It's her Birthday Oct. 1 and a car show would have been great.


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

SORRY I MISSED IT BUT WAS TOLD THAT THE TURNOUT WAS REAL GOOD. LOTS OF CLEAN RIDES OUT THERE.

CONGRATS ON YOUR SUCCESSFULL SHOW!

I WAS TOLD THE TURNOUT REMINDED THEM OF THE OLD DAYS WHEN ALL CARSHOWS WERE LIKE THIS.

GREAT JOB!


----------



## bigdee81 (Sep 15, 2007)

Did you know the National Low Rider Association is having their First Annual Car Show on November 04, 2007 and you can get a booth for only $100.00 Spread the Word it's at Veterans Stadium.

Big Dee
Big TymerZ C.C.


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Sep 16 2007, 09:42 PM~8805382
> *big thank yous to all the clubs, solo riders, spectators, spnsors for making it out to the show and supporting. we had alot of fun and was good seing all friends and meet new ones. + :biggrin:
> *


X2.......HOPE TO SEE EVERYONE NEXT YEAR THANKS TO EVERYONE THAT CAME OUT ANS SUPPORTED OUR SHOW.........


----------



## TRUE EMINENCE (Aug 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Sep 16 2007, 07:35 PM~8804667
> *GOOD JOB  AT THE SHOW..GOOD TURNOUT...WE NEED MORE SHOWS LIKE THIS...
> *


SO TRUE WE HAD A GREAT TIME.... :biggrin:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

sorry i couldn't make it.....had something come up.... :angry: .....but my guys had a good time there....luis with the white s-10 actually won the rims, but left his ticket in his other truck......by the time he came back with it......another ticket was pulled......  

they said it was a good show!!!


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 713diva+Sep 16 2007, 08:19 PM~8804116-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


damn! sux but everyone like the wheel giveaway and we might continue to keep doing it as well. but as ya know you snooze you loose in that game.. we did several before we got one to come up. thanks again for having your crew out there mike we know its a long drive.


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Sep 17 2007, 11:45 AM~8808535
> *
> in behalf of everyone of HYPNOTIZE CAR CLUB i would like to thank all that came out to the event. the event was HUGE! bigger than we expected. we completely filled up the LOT. tons of cool peeps there that i did not get to speak to but thats how an even of that scale goes, very hectic.  but over all great day full of great atmosphere without a glitch.
> 
> ...


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

pics?


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Sep 17 2007, 01:33 PM~8809411
> *pics?
> *


pics will be up on the hypnotized myspace page. i will post up the link once there all up. we got pics of all 100 plus cars and bikes in antendance.


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Sep 17 2007, 02:43 PM~8809456
> *pics will be up on the hypnotized myspace page. i will post up the link once there all up. we got pics of all 100 plus cars and bikes in antendance.
> *


what about standings. cuz one of my boys said he one 2 on street trucks, but i dont beleive it


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Sep 17 2007, 01:56 PM~8809567
> *what about standings. cuz one of my boys said he one 2 on street trucks, but i dont beleive it
> *


what truck did he have?


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

an 01 silverado


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

damn! sux but everyone like the wheel giveaway and we might continue to keep doing it as well. but as ya know you snooze you loose in that game.. we did several before we got one to come up. thanks again for having your crew out there mike we know its a long drive.
[/quote]

the wheel giveaway was a good idea!! yeah i told him he should have kept it with him.....no problem homie.....one of my guys broke down on the way there...damn axle broke on his lac....just wish i could have sent more people out there.....it is a drive, but all good to help the homie's out!!!


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> damn! sux but everyone like the wheel giveaway and we might continue to keep doing it as well. but as ya know you snooze you loose in that game.. we did several before we got one to come up. thanks again for having your crew out there mike we know its a long drive.


the wheel giveaway was a good idea!! yeah i told him he should have kept it with him.....no problem homie.....one of my guys broke down on the way there...damn axle broke on his lac....just wish i could have sent more people out there.....it is a drive, but all good to help the homie's out!!! 
[/quote]
 

but its all hard work glad it only come around once a year!


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> the wheel giveaway was a good idea!! yeah i told him he should have kept it with him.....no problem homie.....one of my guys broke down on the way there...damn axle broke on his lac....just wish i could have sent more people out there.....it is a drive, but all good to help the homie's out!!!


 

but its all hard work glad it only come around once a year!
[/quote]

x1000......i know the feeling homie.....that day at our show i didn't talk to half the people i was supposed to.....it was crazy....everyone calling for directions.....it was hectic...but so worth it!!!!


----------

